# Dreaming dragons



## alichamp (Apr 29, 2016)

Bearded dragons experience deep sleep and dreams, scientists say

*Research in a German laboratory involving five Australian bearded dragons indicates the reptiles may dream and could prompt a fundamental reassessment of the evolution of sleep.
*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-...agons-'experience-deep-sleep,-dreams'/7369436


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 1, 2016)

see my thread for another link.

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/218983-Lizard-sleep-study


----------

